# Hottest actress



## Shucklak

Denise Richards

also:

cameron diaz
sandra bullock has a very pretty face
catherine zeta-jones
lori petty


----------



## Shucklak

angelina jolie
charlize theron


----------



## BA

Katie Holmes
Piper Perabo
Amanda Peet
Rebecca Romijn-Stamos
Jessica Biel
Drea de Matteo
Leah Remini
Naomi Watts
Jennifer Aniston
Lindsay Lohan 
The blonde Olsen Twin
Christina Ricci
Jamie Lynn-Discala


----------



## BA

*Oh, one more..*


Sarah Silverman


----------



## randycaver

Julianne Moore


----------



## mariacallas

Kirsten Dunst. She's the only actress among her peers who i respect and love watching. She's a smart blonde with tons of character...now THATS sexy. The others can just eat shit and die. LOL! 
Rose Mc Gowan is also very hot..she can play sluts and tramps with a touch of class very well.


----------



## LapDawg

^^^I love Kirsten's...tracts of land. (And Rose's for that matter!)

To add: 
Keira Knightly
Kate Beckinsale
Zhang Ziyi
Eliza Dushku
Hit n Run Halle
Elisha Cuthbert
Mischa Barton
Salma Hayek


----------



## onetwothreefour

anna karina; audrey hepburn; rose byrne; naomi watts; jeanne moreau; bridget bardot; claire danes.


----------



## AmorRoark

^ I like your style 1234: word to Hepburn and Danes.

Jennifer Connelly is my #1.


----------



## Charlie Brown

Jennifer Love hewitt


----------



## fairnymph

^^^
Ewwwwwwww are you serious? *vomits*


----------



## alasdairm

you're all wrong.

the hottest actress is kate winslet. kate, if you're reading, i'm here for you...

alasdair


----------



## ez_555

No!  Angelina Jolie all the way... alllllll the way.


----------



## habana

no one mention Penelope Cruz yet?!?!?!no one comes close to her in my mind... but Naomi Watts is nice too...and Connelley


----------



## ez_555

after seeing naomi watts masturbating in mullholand drive i've been severely disturbed.... *shudder*


----------



## brothermarcus

1. zoe mclellan
2. audrey hepburn
3. virginie ledoyen
4. natasha gregson wagner
5. elaine cassidy


----------



## Banquo

others not mentioned...

jennifer garner (alias)
monica bellucci (matrix reloaded)
tara reid (bunny lebowski)


----------



## LapDawg

Great call w/ Audrey Hepburn folks. I thought I had her on my list...d'oh! In that same vein, I'd put up Natalie Wood too. Oh, and how could I forget Ashley Judd? mmmmm


----------



## -=ReD-hAzE=-

Adriana Lima
Jaime Pressly
Tara Reid
Mila Jovanovich
Rachael Leigh Cook
Anna Faris
Natalie Portman
Julia Stiles
Alicia Witt
Heather Graham
Katherine Heigl
Mia Kirshner
Chyler Leigh
Brittany Murphy
Claire Forlani


----------



## Charlie Brown

> ^^^Ewwwwwwww are you serious? *vomits*



She has a nice body..have you seen the movie where she stars with Sigorney Weaver and hustles for a living....she is *hot*

Also a good actress, in that series not Party of Five but the other one where she moves to New York to try to look for her dad...thats when I started liking her !!!

Currently hot, although already mentioned is Kate Beckingsdale...Did she star in Serendipity with John Cusack? cant recognise her in that movie...very hot in Pearl Harbour and Underworld.

Alot of soapy stars are hot too...use to think Hope was gorgeus brunette and also Taylor from Bold and beautiful...


----------



## Munted

Lost In Translation has left me with more than a little love for Scarlett Johannson. But I wouldn't call her hot, that seems almost an insult to her, divine is more fitting. 

Delta Goodrem, although hardly an actress, is absolutely gorgeous.

Penelope Cruz is hot in a skanky kinda way.

Charlize Theron, another classic beauty.

Milla Jovovich, words fail me.

Uma Thurman, maybe it was the butch side she showed in Kill Bill, but damn she looks good in yellow leather.


----------



## Neural Shock

Sigourney Weaver...


----------



## AstridAsteroid

Elisha Cuthbert. w00t


----------



## MDApleeze

currently for me(cuz it does change from time to time)

Lacey Chabert
Lindsay Lohan
Diane Kruger


----------



## day_for_night

MDApleeze said:
			
		

> *
> Diane Kruger *



who?




her?  


as well...

diane lane


----------



## Charlie Brown

Oh yeah Liv Tyler is hot too !!!


----------



## PixieLu

After watching Lost in Translation and Girl with a Pearl Earring, I would have to say that I find Scarlett Johansson to be quite beautiful -- not in that traditional model/statuesque sense, but there's something about her face that makes me want to keep looking at her.  Something in the eyes and the mouth, I think.

Also I have to strongly disagree with the comment about Kirsten Dunst being a smart blonde.  Has anyone seen her on celebrity Jeopardy! a few years back?  *cringes*


----------



## ian_strong

i gotta say eliza dushku sheis absolutely perfect in every forn, if i could have my way with her oh man we'd both be sore for weeks....


----------



## Evlorin

Audrey Taotou
Elin Hansdottir

I love my foreign women


----------



## BA

How could I forget my all-time favorite!!

*Shannon Elizabeth*

Mmm...


----------



## LapDawg

Sheesh...there are too many to remember. I keep forgetting my own top 5, which would include Diane Lane (good call BA) and Gina Gershon. 

Scarlett Johansson is a good call, and in the same vein, Leelee Sobieski. It's always nice to see young teen actresses grow up so well.


----------



## mariacallas

*i second the eew*



			
				Charlie Brown said:
			
		

> *Jennifer Love hewitt *



oh lord, i feel like pulling her nails out everytime she opens her mouth.Or does that fake puppydog-cutie smile that makes me want to vomit.


----------



## SlayerFairy

Naomi Watts
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and 
Phoebe Cates


----------



## s p a c e d

Katie Holmes
Naomi Watts
Scarlett Johannsen
Uma Thurman
Kirsten Dunst
Natalie Portman
Claire Danes
Claire Forlani


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

I always thought Jennifer Love Hewit was pretty and elegant..but she doesn't come across as HOT and SEXY to me for some reason. I like bad girls.

My choices: (most have already been mentioned)

*Kirsten Dunst.
*Angelina Jolie
*Drew Barrymoore (my personal goddess..I bow to her)
*Lucy Lui
*Lindsay Lohan (I would KILL for her chest-MY GAWD)
*Mena Suvari

There are a LOT more but I can't think of em


----------



## Mystic Styles

Rebecca Romjin Stamos
Elizabeth Hurley
Zhang Zi Yi
(can't believe no one mentioned these, they are absolutely stunning)

Eliza Dushku is so unattractive to me. I'm not sure how anyone can find her all that? (Just my opinion)


----------



## Syn22

Dear Chasey lain, 
       I wrote to explain, I'm your biggest fan...
Yeah her.


----------



## mariacallas

oh yes...i meant to say that Kirsten Dunst projects "intelligently" in her film portrayals.  
I also find Kate Winslet, Ione SKye and Anna Paquin very sexy.


----------



## Syn22

yeah Kirsten Dunst is a hottie.. I wouldn't kick her out of bed for eatin crackers... not even a little bit.


----------



## BA

Mystic Styles said:
			
		

> *Rebecca Romjin Stamos
> 
> (can't believe no one mentioned these, they are absolutely stunning)
> 
> *



ahem... reply #3


----------



## Pounding_Grooves

Shannyn Sossamon


----------



## Syn22

Does anyone have her^ number? I should give her a call.


----------



## PixieLu

Shannyn is very pretty.  

She had a baby last year and named him... _Audio Science Clayton_ ... um, yeah, I vote that as one of the most awful baby names... right behind Apple.


----------



## LapDawg

^^^wow...and I thought Posh Spice and David Beckham naming their kid Brooklyn was pretty bad. Mmmmmm...posh spice.  

Excellent call w/ Sossamon.


----------



## L O V E L I F E

Hottest Actresses Now:

Amanda Peet

Charlize Theron

Elizabeth Hurley

Diane Lane



Hottest Actresses Ever:

Sophia Loren

Audrey Hepburn

Rita Heyworth

Natalie Wood


Hottest "Actresses"

Carmen Electra 

Chasey Lain


----------



## Mysterier

Diane Lane

Lindsay Lohan

Naomi Watts

Natalie Portman

Eliza Dushku

Jennifer Love Hewitt

Alyssa Milano

Kiera Knightley


----------



## Syn22

You all keep leaving out jennifer Connely ( if that's how you spell her name ) You know the hot chick from the Labyrinth. She's the hottest one of them all.


----------



## onetwothreefour

^^^ i think a couple of people have mentioned her. she's quite beautiful


----------



## Syn22

Oh, well just to make sure she got mentioned... Cause yeah, I think she's uber hot.
I'm too lazy to go back and look!


----------



## fizzygirl

I love nicole kidman for an adult actress, and lindsay lohan for cutest teen


----------



## onetwothreefour

i'd just like to add liv tyler and alyson hannigan to my list


----------



## Cyc

I usually pick out beautiful actresses by their acting in a particular movie - Their beauty usually shines through in a role that suits them.

Nicole Kidman has lovely shifty, sparkling eyes and an intoxicating smile. 

Jennifer Connelly has that dark, bewildered look I've come to associate her with. I find her very attractive.

Cristina Ricci in "The Ice Storm" - There's one particular scene when she's staring at Elijah Wood and it's a close up. She looks amazing.

Thora Birch is amazing in every role. She has a lovely smile.

Dominique Swain is just plain sexy.

That's all I can think of right now.


----------



## PawpNLawk

definitely Kate Beckinsale

also Monica Potter and Amy Smart


----------



## Goodspeed

does jenna jameson or mary carey or kobe tai count??


----------



## LapDawg

Kyk - Great call with Swain.


----------



## skydancer

Maura Tierney
Charlize Theron
Brittany Murphy, before she got the standard Hollywood dumb bitch look
Meg Ryan, before she got the standard Hollywood dumb bitch look


----------



## PawpNLawk

Goodspeed said:
			
		

> *does jenna jameson or mary carey or kobe tai count?? *



Two porn stars.... well i guess they are kinda actresses .... Kobe Tai is hot tho lol....


----------



## KatD

Jessica Alba


----------



## PawpNLawk

as of Stepford Wives you can call Faith Hill an actress so i would like to add her to my list


----------



## x_calibur

No ones mentioned my fav. lately

Kate Hudson

100% pure sex apeal


----------



## incident

Natalie Portman.


----------



## angel!na

Angelina jolie

Kate hudson.

These chicks are hot!


----------



## lovetolovetolove

Jennifer Connelly, Scarlett Johanssen, Audrey Hepburn


----------



## fairnymph

> Rebecca Romjin Stamos


Dude, she is so BORING looking!

I have to say, most people have horrible taste.  But I gues it is that way with so many matters of taste.  It pains me to see some of the real beauties here being listed along with dog-ugly bimbos. Truly, it is blasphemous. 

Well, then again hot is different from beautiful. But I think the latter is higher praise.


----------



## NecroTrance

Lara Flynn Boyle = *purrs and drools and has multiple, messy orgasms*


----------



## j22

Hillary "Jailbait" Duff


----------



## kooky_swanky

^^^,8( 

Audrey Taotou in Amelie

Julie Delpy in Before Sunrise

Both of them are absolutley gorgeous


----------



## skywise

You foools.  How could you not mention Cate Blanchette?

Also, I'll second Diane Lane and also add Claire Danes.


----------



## goldenbrown

Naomi Watts

Jennifer Connelly

Franka Potente

Piper Perabo

Milla Jovovich

EDIT:  Post 1234, get it, 1*2*3*4, lol


----------



## L O V E L I F E

Ever?

Elizabeth Taylor.

Game.  

Set.  

Match.


----------



## mariacallas

hottest actress EVARRR!!!!!


----------



## noizia

Cybill Shepherd in The Last Picture Show. 

anyone else know what I'm talking about here?!


----------



## xena

angelina jolie.


----------



## mariacallas

I thought Cybil Sheperd was HOT in taxi driver. Then again, that was like thirty years ago or somethin.


----------



## Freja

I'm pretty straight but I'd get in bed with Gillian Anderson any day... and Maggie Gyllenhall (prob. sp. her name wrong)... Cate Blanchett - she's a beauty and smart. I have to give a huge thumbs down to Kirsten Dunst....she drives me nuts - cringe!


----------



## keystroke

Tina Fey


----------



## Mysterier

Kate Bosworth has to be considered...


----------



## MissBehavin'_416

Angelina. If she only had smaller tits


----------



## Cyc

Smaller everything - the girl looks like a goddamn caricature.


----------



## anarky

Kyk said:
			
		

> *Smaller everything - the girl looks like a goddamn caricature. *



Yes, what's with her squinty eyes/big lips shots, she looks like Owen Wilson except female and bigger lips.


----------



## Enfektious

My top two pics.

Salma Hayek & Halle Berry


----------



## The Mexican

*I got a thing for brunettes*

Zhang Ziyi
Fann Wong
Jennifer Connelly
Selma Hayek
Rachel Leigh Cook
Penelope Cruz
Halle Berry
Natalie Portman
Angelina Jolie
Jessica Alba
Shannyn Sossamon


----------



## stinkfoot

any1 know who the actress is that plays the general's secretary, played by Orsen Wells(the general), in the movie Catch 22?

anyway, there's a scene in that movie where the general and secretary come in to talk to the troops in a little room, and all the soldiers are staring at the secretary. that girl is soooo hot.

also, Jennifer Connely. she was super duper uber hot in a movie called "the hot spot". the movie is ok, nothing great, but damn she looked good.

and the "Defender" from the animated movie Heavy Metal. she's hot.


----------



## user0

Charlie Brown said:
			
		

> *Oh yeah Liv Tyler is hot too !!! *



Hell yeah


----------



## austior

Jennifer Connely, Katie Holmes, Parker Posey, and Leelee Sobieski (Before her voice changed )


----------



## starlightgemini

RareForm said:
			
		

> *Kate Bosworth has to be considered... *



I love her. I think its awesome that she has two different colored eyes (one blue, one brown) and she refuses to ever wear colored contacts to make her eyes the same color  

Also:

Sarah Michelle Gellar
Eliza Dushku
Lindsay Lohan
Katie Holmes

Thats all I can really think of right now.


----------



## BA

fairnymph said:
			
		

> *Dude, she is so BORING looking! *



It amazes me that you can call this "boring looking."


----------



## EtherealBandit

Im with the angelina crowd.

Those lips.....


----------



## Dj_TranceMadness

Jennifer Love Hewiitt- sweet girl next door
Tara reid- fuck her nuts
Penelope cruz- latino bomba
Liv Tyler- British babe
Anegleino Jolie- madwoman in bed
Sanda Bullock in Speed
Jenna Jameson
Jenny McCarthy

And ther st of the blonde actresses that are equally hot n fuckable


----------



## MaliceNwunderland

BlueAdonis said:
			
		

> It amazes me that you can call this "boring looking."
> 
> She's never appealed to me.
> 
> Besides dude, she fucks John Stamos.  How much more lame and boring can you get?


----------



## glitterbizkit

angelina (I'm in love with her and I'm a straight girl)
kate hudson
sophie marceau
liv tyler
lucy liu


----------



## Jekeya

Has anyone mentioned Elizabeth Hurley? Damn she's hot. Pity she's basically two-dimensional in her current roles - it's what the mind thinks that's truly the greatest turn on.


----------



## human paraquat

that chick from "rules of attraction"and "a kights tale"
amanda peet
gwenyth paltrow
kate beckensale
jamie king 
and claire danes is teh sexy in "igby goes down"


----------



## alasdairm

_Originally posted by human paraquat _
*that chick from "rules of attraction"and "a kights tale"*
shannyn sossamon - good call.

alasdair


----------



## AmorRoark

mmmmmhmm.

there are only a few women I'd sleep with... she'd be one.


----------



## AmorRoark

oh yeah, faye dunaway use to be so fuckin sexy.... somehow it seems noone has seen bonnie & clyde *or* chinatown on bl


----------



## twominds

Helena Bonham Carter!!


----------



## keystroke




----------



## onetwothreefour

sossamon is damn fine.

i also agree with keystroke (was a big x-files geek in high school ).

also: audrey hepburn, and scarlett johansson (just watched lost in translation again :D).


----------



## onetwothreefour

_Originally posted by AmorRoark _
*oh yeah, faye dunaway use to be so fuckin sexy.... somehow it seems noone has seen bonnie & clyde or chinatown on bl *

i've seen both of those 

chinatown was a little *too* eighties for me, but i still enjoyed it (and she be damn hawt ). i'm still a big roman polanski/robert towne (spl??)/jack nicholson fan though :D


----------



## mariacallas

*i love dominique swain*

Damn im not gay, but i would go gay for le *DOMINIQUE SWAIn.* She is so fucking GORGEOUS


----------



## mariacallas

I also forgot....i love *Anna Paquin* i think she is super lovely and ive watched her grow up in films





I also have a crush on pre 1983 *Debra Winger*...she is fuckin GORGEOUS! The loveliest brunette ever


----------



## drEaMtiMe*@#

i think Winona Ryder is fucking stunning.

and Audrey Hepburn  gorgeous.


----------



## jpgrdnr

Emma Thompson in Remains of the Day
Franka Potente
Susan Sarandon (circa Rocky Horror Picture Show)

Meryl Streep is particularly someone I could kill for. Not really. But she's really amazing.


----------



## TheSadFairy

heather graham, eliza dushku, kate hudson, dominique swain.


----------



## Charlie Brown

Lacey Chabert is hot 

Shes the brunette in Mean Girls..also played Penny in Lost in Space..she has grown to be a stunner !!!


----------



## drEaMtiMe*@#

i'll add Natalie Portman to my list too. she's a very beautiful/ mysterious young actress. i admire both her look and persona.

and ill also add Jessica Biel cos i want her body 

ooo and how could i forget Jessica Alba.  she kinda pisses me off cos she seems very arrogant but nonetheless i've always thought that she is very pretty/ cute/ sexy.  very admirable combination.  plus i wouldn't mind having her breasts too


----------



## Strawberry_lovemuffin

I'll take one of each please! :D

Okay, if I *had* to pick my top drool-worthy material, they'd probably be:

Beautiful:
*Jennifer Connelly
*Liv Tyler
*Clare Danes
*Kate Hudson
*Kirsten Dunst (more in a 'cute' way - same with Clare and Kate really)

Sexy AND beautiful:
*Drew Barrymore (probably my ultimate woman)
*Kate Winslet
*Maggie Gylenhall (HOTTIE)
*Scarlett Johannsen
*Eliza Dushku
*Thora Birch
*Angelina (but only because of "Gia")

I  girls


----------



## wanderer21

SlayerFairy said:
			
		

> *Naomi Watts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> Phoebe Cates
> 
> 
> 
> *



Big fan of these two lovely ladies.  

Other picks:

Jennifer Love Hewitt (very cute)
Katie Holmes
Charlize Theron
Penelope Cruz (she has such a unique look)
Salma Hayek (pure sex appeal)
Keri Russel (Felicity---she's just so cute- and her eyes are amazing!)
Jennifer Aniston (stunning)
Christiana Aguliera (during the Genie in a Bottle years-before she went slutty)
Julia Roberts (major sex appeal and those legs are amazing!)
Elizabeth Hurley
Monica Belluci-GORGEOUS

And my teenie bopper-amanda Bynes (very natural and cute)


----------



## Mysterier

all of the aboves


----------



## mariacallas

Damn wanderer yeah i love phoebe cates....all the way since Fast Times at Ridgemont High days


----------



## wanderer21

^The pool dream scene made me wonder if I was a lesbian as a kid...damn she got me hot!  Still does!  I'd hit it!


----------



## FestiveCheez

So would I.  :D

*runs off to rent all of Phoebe Cates' movies*


----------



## tribal girl

Yep, it's time to dig up one of these threads again. And why not?. Especially as I don't seem to have posted in this one. :D



kooky_swanky said:


> Julie Delpy in Before Sunrise



Yessir. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






AmorRoark said:


> somehow it seems noone has seen bonnie & clyde *or* chinatown on bl



Bonnie And Clyde is one of my favourite films. Never seen Chinatown though, but methinks it's on TV tomorrow night so I shall watch.  



mariacallas said:


> I also forgot....i love *Anna Paquin*



I like her too. She has gorgeous lips. 

Some of my favourite hotties. 

*Azura Skye:*





*Martha Plimpton:*





*Lili Taylor:*





*Clea DuVall:*





*Fairuza Balk:*





*Thora Birch:*





*Jennifer Jason-Leigh:*





*Ellen Page:*


----------



## manic_panic

jessica alba, elisha cuthbert, elizabeth hurley, and i have a never-dying crush for *CLAIRE DANES*

tribalgirl you have an awful taste in women! except JJL


----------



## AmorRoark

TG: You just pissed off Ellen! For shame!


----------



## tribal girl

^Wat'um? :D



manic_panic said:


> tribalgirl you have an awful taste in women! except JJL



I would say it's more of an acquired taste myself.


----------



## manic_panic

ok ok you win


----------



## L O V E L I F E

She's by no means the prettiest (she's most definitely gorgeous, but she ain't #1), but including EVERYTHING (maturity, talent, intelligence - fuck that - BRILLIANCE, sex appeal, how well-spoken she is and how well she comes across in interviews), Natalie Portman is the hottest woman alive.

She's the reason I wake up each morning.

One day . . .


----------



## L O V E L I F E

AmorRoark said:


> *
> oh yeah, faye dunaway use to be so fuckin sexy.... *



If I didn't respect you and your boyfriend so much, I'd suggest we set up a threesome.

But I do, so I won't.

Hope you're both well in the Second city. 

- LL


----------



## mariacallas

For all you Angelina lovers, here's a pic of her getting frisky with a horse 


*NSFW*:


----------



## Mister Superzombie

I wish I was a horse...


----------



## opy

Banquo said:


> others not mentioned...
> 
> jennifer garner (alias)
> monica bellucci (matrix reloaded)
> tara reid (bunny lebowski)



Monica Bellucci  I saw her in Malèna  the first time, smoking....


----------



## opy

oh ... 7 years younger Maggie Gyllenhaal  eg "Secretary"


----------



## tribal girl

^Definitely, she's simply adorable.


----------



## EA-1475

For as ungodly hot as Lana Turner was, I can't find many pics on the net that really do her justice.  




Watch The Postman Always Rings Twice to get the full effect.

Kiera Knightly





Salma Hayek





Heather Thomas




My older brother had that poster when I was growing up.  Even though I was little and knew nothing about sex, I knew there was something Ms. Thomas that I couldn't quite put my finger on...

And last but certainly not least...

Louise Brooks


----------



## tribal girl

Two more to add. 

Carroll Baker in Baby Doll:






Jessica Lange in King Kong:


----------



## undead

i'm sure audrey hepburn's already been posted, but because i'm lazy, i'll do it anyways.






and here's one i'm sure few people know of, but OMG...

macha magall


----------



## notsickanymore

Oprah


----------



## undead

drEaMtiMe*@# said:


> i think Winona Ryder is fucking stunning.
> 
> and Audrey Hepburn  gorgeous.



oh our taste is identical. though i forgot to mention her... winona ryder is one of my all time favorites. she's got a timeless beauty. her style in girl interrupted makes me swoon.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

beatrice dalle and marisa tomei are quite attractive.


----------



## tribal girl

^Mmmm. I approve.


----------



## Mysterier

yes, Melanie Laurent is super attractive.

and i can't get enough of Rashida Jones


----------



## mariacallas

Melanie Laurent and Beatrice Dalle are fiiiiiine.


----------



## GenericMind

Zooey Deschanel


----------



## JoeTheStoner

paz de la huerta. i saw some vid of her press conference for enter the void and thought she was pretty attractive *but * then i watched the limits of control and she is naked in every scene or wearing a clear plastic raincoat (picture below)  sweet jesus mary and joseph this woman has an amazing body 

*NSFW*:


----------



## vegan

as a whole, korean actresses

i would say followed by thai actresses if there was anything worth in thai cinema, but apart from a few exceptions that you can count on the fingers of one hand, it's pathetic and they don't really deserve the title of actresses


----------



## vegan

it's fun to see the differences of tastes
while i understand the tastes of some,
others like actresses whose very sight is painful to my eyes


----------



## mariacallas

vegan said:


> as a whole, korean actresses



Agreed. Here are some I find to be hot (and not so obviously plastic in the face...a lot of Korean actresses get surgery!)

 Jeon Ji Hyun -- she is just adorable. My fave















Song Hye Kyo - just lovely













Han Ga In





The hottest Japanese actress for me is Ryoko Hirosue --- she is fiiine.
She's so adorable in Wasabi with Jean Reno.


----------



## /navarone/

Bipasha Basu





Look at that.....


----------



## /navarone/

How can someone be sooo hot!!!! :faints:


----------



## mariacallas

I think British actress Romola Garai is beautiful and very very appealing.


----------



## travisr

Jessica Alba FTMFW!!!!!


----------



## JoeTheStoner

i was searching for another thread to post some pics of actors and actresses but i couldn't find it. found this one tho lol. obvs worth resurrecting.  another excuse to post this pic :D

Emmanuelle Chriqui


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Alysson Paradis


----------



## mariacallas

notsickanymore said:


> Oprah


----------



## alasdairm

gemma arterton is super hot:






alasdair


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ chicks in suspenders ftw.





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37QGjESvvVI o'boy


----------



## mariacallas

alasdairm said:


> gemma arterton is super hot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alasdair




True. She was the only thing that made Prince of Persia bearable


----------



## tribal girl

I like the self-deprecating Janeane 'looks like a lesbian but isn't' Garofalo. Though I have a feelin' she's gonna go all Lily Tomlin on our arses one of these days. 






I just think she has a super cute smile, and a nice smile is important to me. She also has a lot of honesty in her eyes too. Not to mention I tend to like short women with dark hair. And her skits on self-loathing, fear of intimacy, and general cynicism strikes a chord with me. I totally get where she's coming from. But because of her stand-up, she's kinda been typecast into playing those kinda characters in films. But tbh it never gets old for me. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tOceB09_wLs&feature=related

:D


----------



## Cyc

Summer Glau


----------



## Max Power

If Tribal Girl was an actress she'd be in this thread.


----------



## AmorRoark

^ +1, I'd list mariacallas too if she was an actress.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

cherry stem


----------



## tribal girl

Aw, Max and Amy. :D 

Dang!, where'd my picture of Garofalo go?. Oh well, I've found another one to edit in.


----------



## cocacrazy

All of the women in this thread are so beautiful. I don't see how anyone could claim one to be the hottest.  My submissions: 

Diane Lane






Monica Bellucci






Audrey Hepburn


----------



## busby

pfft Zooey Deschanel all the way.

Prettiest face ever!


----------



## cocacrazy

I wouldn't say prettiest but pretty high ranking


----------



## JoeTheStoner

cocacrazy said:


> Monica Bellucci


check this out its impossible to watch that clip just once, already on like my 10th repeat. schwiiing


----------



## junctionalfunkie

^ That is awesome.


----------



## cocacrazy

JoeTheStoner said:


> check this out its impossible to watch that clip just once, already on like my 10th repeat. schwiiing


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ lol. borat approves, as i knew he would.


----------



## busby

cocacrazy said:


> I wouldn't say prettiest but pretty high ranking



Beautifull


----------



## nioreh0422

with all the mention of these 50+ y/o actresses I'm surprised no one has mentioned sharon stone, not really my type but seems like she would get atleast a mention after the basic instinct leg crossing scene. My addition even though she isn't an "actress" would have to be Vida Guerra, she's beyond hot.


----------



## Max Power

JoeTheStoner said:


> check this out its impossible to watch that clip just once, already on like my 10th repeat. schwiiing



DAT ASS %)

fffff


----------



## JoeTheStoner

lol, das arsch!

more arsch, this time kelly bundy. it was great being a young little dude watching her on married with children. 

kelly reads garfield ... ron burgundy knows the deal. 

Letterman - Christina Applegate Milks A Cow lucky cow lol


----------



## junctionalfunkie

^ Butthole Surfers wrote a song about her:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=toCKlKLWr40


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ cool. i never knew that but am not surprised a band would dedicate a song to her. that pic of her in the video at 0:46  so pretty.


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

MynameisnotDeja said:


> I always thought Jennifer Love Hewit was pretty and elegant..but she doesn't come across as HOT and SEXY to me for some reason. I like bad girls.
> 
> My choices: (most have already been mentioned)
> 
> *Kirsten Dunst.
> *Angelina Jolie
> *Drew Barrymoore (my personal goddess..I bow to her)
> *Lucy Lui
> *Lindsay Lohan (I would KILL for her chest-MY GAWD)
> *Mena Suvari
> 
> There are a LOT more but I can't think of em



This was my post in 04. I can't remember if I posted again since then but I just wanted to say that at this point, I'd trade them all in for:






I love her. She is my muse. I find everything about her beautiful, entrancing and inspiring.


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

JoeTheStoner said:


> i was searching for another thread to post some pics of actors and actresses but i couldn't find it. found this one tho lol. obvs worth resurrecting.  another excuse to post this pic :D
> 
> Emmanuelle Chriqui



I love her too, mostly because she's in my favorite cheesy scary movie, *Wrong Turn*. Hehe.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

^^You jinxed half the people on your list. I think they'd kill to have the careers they had back in 2004. Who's your hottie, btw?


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ lol


MynameisnotDeja said:


> I love her. She is my muse. I find everything about her beautiful, entrancing and inspiring.


hehe, i loved the ... 20s style ? i dunno some early 1900 style she (evan rachel wood) rocked in true blood as the vampire queen. 




"YAHTZEE"


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

YUM! Yes she's such a sexy vampire.


----------



## lostNfound

mnind, you have amazing taste in women


----------



## tribal girl

Thora Birch


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

Wow. She looks crazy gorgeous there. What film is that from? She's not really my type attraction wise but I do think she's an amazing actress.


----------



## tribal girl

It's not from a film, it's just from some random photo shoot.

But yeah, she's incredibly sexy. 






God Dayum.


----------



## Mr_Fluffykins

JoeTheStoner said:


> ^ lol
> 
> hehe, i loved the ... 20s style ? i dunno some early 1900 style she (evan rachel wood) rocked in true blood as the vampire queen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "YAHTZEE"



fuck thanks for remindign me, thats on tongiht
fuckign stuid hbo not playing it last week because of fucking july 4th,


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ lol. fucking independence day.

in related news, jessica hamby is my current tv character obsession. 














amazing hair and eyes. can't bill just command "jessicah! i demand to see your tittays!" http://babyvamp-jessica.com/

speaking of boobs, thora birch has an awesome rack.


----------



## grimble crumble

Scarlett Johansson (nswf because of size)

*NSFW*: 










oh and Shannyn Sossamon is nice too


----------



## tribal girl

*Jennifer Tilly*


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Jessica Alba

Diane Lane

Audrey Hepburn

Emmanuelle Chriqui

The chick from Castle, Stana Katic

Sarah Shahi






Sarah's former co-star...Jennifer Beals

Those are a few that came to mind.  %)


----------



## junctionalfunkie

Still as breathtakingly sexy as it was 25 years ago.....






 Nasty.


----------



## belarki

grimble crumble said:


> Scarlett Johansson (nswf because of size)
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and Shannyn Sossamon is nice too
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



You sir/ma'am have damn fine taste!


----------



## His Name Is Frank

JoeTheStoner said:


> ^ lol. fucking independence day.
> 
> in related news, jessica hamby is my current tv character obsession.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amazing hair and eyes. can't bill just command "jessicah! i demand to see your tittays!" http://babyvamp-jessica.com/
> 
> speaking of boobs, thora birch has an awesome rack.




Mmmmmmhmmmmmm!!! I've got ginger fever.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ nice follow up frank! the one of her with the gloves... oh my lol 

clip of her minus the southern accent.


----------



## grimble crumble

belarki said:


> You sir/ma'am have damn fine taste!




cheers, but no funny ideas the second one is mine


----------



## LapDawg

definitely love me some Deborah Ann Woll.


----------



## junglist15

Amanda Seyfried FTW!


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ great pic. i wish the gardeners around here looked like her, then i wouldn't complain about friggin lawnmowers and leaf blowers making all that noise when im trying sleep. instead id wake up and peer out the window.


----------



## His Name Is Frank




----------



## alasdairm

^ my friends think i'm weird for finding her supersexy...

rosario dawson:






alasdair


----------



## ocean

Christina Ricci is so pretty. She is so unique looking.....
And Jessica too.....Red hair, pale skin and blue eyes = magical.

I always have loved Helena Bonham Carter- Her coloring, her style (yeah, she is a whimsical baglady and I like it)








Cool outfit here: 









And then there is my new obsession- Kristen Stewart. I think she is gorgeous. She's got these really beautiful delicate features. Usually I like curvy, bigger women but Kristen Stewart can be skinny skinny and not look anorexic to me.......


----------



## His Name Is Frank

alasdairm said:


> ^ my friends think i'm weird for finding her supersexy...
> 
> rosario dawson:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alasdair



Your friends are crazy. Mad even!


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Aisha Tyler is a goddess! For example:


----------



## Dizzy Liz

Scarlett johansson!


----------



## tribal girl

HisNameIsFrank said:


>



That's a cute photo of her. I find she almost has cat-like features. A lil' button nose, and those huge green eyes (or are they hazel? I'm not sure). 



alasdairm said:


> ^ my friends think i'm weird for finding her supersexy...



Your friends are mad. Though I definitely think she was more attractive when she was younger. I'm not really feeling this skinny Christina look too much. She's was much sexier when she was voluptuous. Same goes for Thora Birch. 



ocean said:


> And then there is my new obsession- Kristen Stewart. I think she is gorgeous. She's got these really beautiful delicate features. Usually I like curvy, bigger women but Kristen Stewart can be skinny skinny and not look anorexic to me.......



Yeah, I agree with everything you said. There's something very appealing about her. Her lips and eyes always stand out for me, and I find her incredibly sexy cuz she's kinda uncomfortable with herself. Sometimes I like women who are a lil' awkward because they don't realise how beautiful they really are. To me that's hotter than someone who knows it and isn't afraid to be bold. Confidence isn't always attractive imo.


----------



## His Name Is Frank




----------



## junctionalfunkie

^ Thandie Newton FTW.


----------



## stonedandrolling89

Mariska Hargitay of Law & Order: SVU ftw.


----------



## mdmantpa

Mila Kunis


----------



## alasdairm

^ yep. but two points deducted from you for not posting a picture...






alasdair


----------



## mdmantpa

my bad, I just got my wisdom teeth pulled and am nodding off in the land of oxycontin right now lol, thanks for helping me out tho


----------



## grimble crumble

mdmantpa said:


> my bad, I just got my wisdom teeth pulled and am nodding off in the land of oxycontin right now lol, thanks for helping me out tho



dont tell me you got a prescrip for oxy just for wisdom teeth? thats rediculous lol

edit: no drug talk in drug forums tho, forgot. uhhh another hottie who I dont think has been mentioned yet

Kiera knightley is gorgeous







*NSFW*:


----------



## mdmantpa

yeah she is beautiful^....lol its only cuz I live in FLorida that you could get that lol


----------



## ocean

Someone needs to cast Helena Bonham Carter as Keira Knightly's mother.......they look very similar.


----------



## tribal girl

Isabel Lucas is pretty hot.


----------



## Fawkes

^ mmmhmm!

i have such a girl-crush on Marion Cotillard. her accent is unbelievably sexy.





and since Rosie Huntington-Whiteley is replacing Megan Fox in the Transformers flicks, i think she can be considered an "actress" albeit loosely.


----------



## ocean

Rachel McAdams.............I'm too lazy atm to go find pics of her- but she's hot.


----------



## skn

skills. were getting married just as soon as i go to rehab, thought id let u know, lokl


----------



## flat line

alasdairm said:


> ^ yep. but two points deducted from you for not posting a picture...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alasdair



ftw


----------



## drugssexandmusic

How can people say woman like Jennifer Love hewitt, Tara Reid etc.

Joan Allen is all woman not some skank B celeb:


----------



## His Name Is Frank

ocean said:


> Rachel McAdams.............I'm too lazy atm to go find pics of her- so *HisNameIsFrank* will do it for me. He has too much time on his hands.








You're welcome.


----------



## TheLostBoys

Inez (Moran Atias) The girl from the show "Crash" on Starz, damn shes hot! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Damn, it didnt work, I couldnt put the picture up! Google Moran Atias


----------



## His Name Is Frank

TheLostBoys said:


> Inez (Moran Atias) The girl from the show "Crash" on Starz, damn shes hot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, it didnt work, I couldnt put the picture up! Google Moran Atias. Help me, HNIF!!



You're welcome. It's what I do. For future pics, just copy the pic http, click on this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, paste and submit reply.


----------



## TheLostBoys

HisNameIsFrank said:


> You're welcome. It's what I do. For future pics, just copy the pic http, click on this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , paste and submit reply.



Damn this chick is so hot! Its ashame Dennis Hopper died because I really enjoyed that show. Thanks alot man!


----------



## ocean

HisNameIsFrank said:


> You're welcome.



Yes! All of them are great!
You're the best! 
Thanks!


----------



## molly897

beautiful


----------



## His Name Is Frank

*MMMMMMMMMichelle MMMMMMMMMonaghan*


























You can't watch Kiss Kiss Bang Bang and not fall for this woman.


----------



## ocean

^Um, yeah, she's hot.
I've never heard of her........
That first pic is awesome.


----------



## Belisarius

Jane March:





Macarena Gomez:





Emmanuelle Chriqui:




I've always loved her smile...

Amanda Peet:





If I *have* to pick just one, Aishwarya Rai:





_She walks in beauty like the night..._


----------



## ocean

Sofia Vergara-







Drew Barrymore-













Kristen Stewart again-


----------



## Kenickie

Rosario Dawson is fucking mad hot






Halle Berry (41 is the new 21)





K-Stew is also pretty, but not nearly as hot as those two:


----------



## avrolling

molly897 said:


> beautiful



SO beautiful!


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Kenickie said:


> Halle Berry (41 is the new 21)


want to touch the hiney. amazing she is 44 n' still so damn fine.

posted this before, no idea what page its on and imo worth a repost. forgive me.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

*Morena Baccarin*


----------



## chefping

Scarlett Johansson....


----------



## ocean




----------



## Toxic4Life

Zoe Saldana!


----------



## phosphene_glow

amorroark said:


> ^ i like your style 1234: Word to hepburn and danes.
> 
> Jennifer connelly is my #1.


.


----------



## vegan

after seeing a few dozens of other korean movies, i'l go further than last time and say that in my opinion, the whole top 10 (you can make that a 20 if you want) is taken by korean actresses


----------



## JoeTheStoner

been staring at this for awhile...


----------



## Ravr




----------



## Greenstar420

I'll pick Jessica Alba, shes about the hottest actress I can think of....


----------



## kij

Scarlett johansson, though i think shes much hotter earlier on than later, like in ghostworld shes amazing, not so much now imo


----------



## Volundr




----------



## JoeTheStoner

gaaaaawdd, if i was a girl id for sure be a lesbian for her... easy


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

onetwothreefour said:


> anna karina


seconded. or she is the prettiest; i don't know about the hottest. 

scarlett johansson is the hottest current actress. i'm sure that has already been mentioned in this thread.


----------



## grimble crumble

hydroazuanacaine said:


> seconded. or she is the prettiest; i don't know about the hottest.
> 
> scarlett johansson is the hottest current actress. i'm sure that has already been mentioned in this thread.



just googled her. and +1, her face is flawless


----------



## JoeTheStoner

i was obsessed with her for awhile when a bluelighter that no longer posts hipped me to Godard.

here's an animted gif i made of her during that obsession i would stare at for long periods of time ( in a non-creepy way ) lol.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

grimble crumble said:


> just googled her. and +1, her face is flawless


yeah, you should check out some of the movies she did with Godard. She was made for film. As you can see from Joe's gif, she knows how to flirt with the camera. 



JoeTheStoner said:


> related news, jessica hamby is my current tv character obsession.


yup. True Blood is sure a silly show, but my friends and I cannot get enough of that girl in her sweet, little, lethal, perma-virgin vampire character. Good taste in women, Joe. But also, I fucking hate you. I have been obsessing over her on HBO OnDemand, but your post made me look her up online and... Don't click if you think ignorance is bliss (and it is, dumbass):

*NSFW*: 



She isn't a real redhead



I'm not gonna tell my friends about that one. At least their minds can be spared the taint of this filth called "reality."


----------



## JoeTheStoner

hydroazuanacaine said:


> yup. True Blood is sure a silly show, but my friends and I cannot get enough of that girl in her sweet, little, lethal, perma-virgin vampire character. Good taste in women, Joe. But also, I fucking hate you. I have been obsessing over her on HBO OnDemand, but your post made me look her up online and... Don't click if you think ignorance is bliss (and it is, dumbass):
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> She isn't a real redhead
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not gonna tell my friends about that one. At least their minds can be spared the taint of this filth called "reality."


/me gasps... that is a shocking revelation my friend. lol saying don't click made me want to click even more. maybe this will ease your pains....






btw in season 4, if hoyt's mom kills jessica, i will kill hoyt's mom.


----------



## disposabl3junki

*MMM  Katherine Moennig*


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

JoeTheStoner said:


> lol saying don't click made me want to click even more.


I was afraid it might have that effect. I shouldn't have posted it period, but it was just too much pain to keep inside. whatever, she is still a cute, little dime. and we are not even done with season 3 yet (and I actually did not bother with season 1), but if they kill her off my friends and I are finding a new "silly, fun show."


----------



## tribal girl

*Jorja Fox*









It isn't just me, right?. Whenever I watch CSI I'm totally mesmerised by her legs and smile. 

Ooh, it's on TV soon. And it better not be an episode with Laurence bloody Fishburne either.


----------



## HoneyRoastedPeanut

Hope I'm not the only one here:

*Christina Hendricks*


----------



## ayyye

jennifer aniston jennifer aniston jennifer aniston.
jennifer aniston=goddess.


----------



## misteee

mmm nice pics there peeps,

megan fox, in transformers ohh yeaaaa best set of lips ive ever seen


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Not a blonde fan but Kelli Giddish (_Chase_) is easy on the eyes....


----------



## His Name Is Frank

*Mmmmmmmmmia Kirshner*

For size:

*NSFW*: 









































This girl is sickeningly beautiful to me.


----------



## tribal girl

^I approve. 

She became my favourite in The L Word, right after she turned into a megabitch in season 3. She was just boring before that. She has really gorgeous eyes.


----------



## ocean

HisNameIsFrank said:


> *Mmmmmmmmmia Kirshner*
> 
> For size:
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This girl is sickeningly beautiful to me.



She and I have the same birthday, just different years...........
 How come I couldn't have been born with a face like THAT!?! 
She's gorgeous. You have good taste HNIF (except when it comes to my Kristen)


----------



## Bardeaux

Amber Heard 





Isla Fisher







emmanuelle chriqui


----------



## His Name Is Frank

ocean said:


> She and I have the same birthday, just different years...........
> *How come I couldn't have been born with a face like THAT!?! *
> She's gorgeous. You have good taste HNIF (except when it comes to my Kristen)



Pffft. Mia has nothing on you. Nu-nu-nu-nothing on you. Don't envy Mia. Mia needs to envy YOU. Silly girl.


----------



## Skyie

Emily Browning is beautiful, The Uninvited ? Must I say more ? Smokin hot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Along with milla jovovich " Resident Evil "  





momma may i?


----------



## Skyie

Wyld 4 X said:


> Not a blonde fan but Kelli Giddish (_Chase_) is easy on the eyes....



I wouldn't say she was hott but she is beautiful. 
Beautiful and hott two different things if ya feel me " I wrote this song in 94 "


----------



## Skyie

Bristol Palin super hott, along with her stone fox mom


----------



## Bardeaux

I'd get weird with them both for sure


----------



## Cyc

Frank, good taste.

I saw Morena Baccarin in Firefly and was absolutely floored. 

She is Brazilian, but she has belle les yeux de francais


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Thank you, sir.

*Diane Kruger*


----------



## panic in paradise

its been hard for me to replace Scarlet Johanson...
haha

but as i mentioned else where, after randomly ignorantly picking up the film Alphaville, Anna Karina struck me in her first scene. im just now discovering her level of fame; but Scarlet has undeniable stunning beauty, very sexy, and a powerful classic( 1920's ) appearance. 

Anna *is* classic, not a dead ringer as an example of powerful classic/sexy/beauty like Scarlet, not the girl next door, nor does she have very exotic features, but its like she is so _very_ pretty and sweet looking.
some girls are neither of these to me, some for example are really cute, or sophisticated and alluring.

Anna seems so easily put together, very pretty, simply beautiful, it makes you want to watch her more it seems. like ~lol~ some food, that has just enough herbs/ingredients to not overwhelm, have any intrusive flavors, but is damn good; putting your finger on a key ingredient becomes difficult, so you keep eating more for that reason too.

any~way, heres a pic of her i altered from "alphaville"(must see).


----------



## ocean

HisNameIsFrank said:


> Pffft. Mia has nothing on you. Nu-nu-nu-nothing on you. Don't envy Mia. Mia needs to envy YOU. Silly girl.



Bwahahahahah! 
You're such a charmer


----------



## truedirtyjerzguy

Nobody beats jessica biel


----------



## Skyie

beats jessica biel


----------



## Kenickie

beats jessica biel


----------



## tribal girl

^Nom.


----------



## tribal girl

*Azura Skye:*










I'm not sure what it is about her, but I've always found her incredibly attractive. I kinda like offbeat looks anyway. But people are forever tellin' me that I have odd taste. 

*edit:* Dang it. I just looked at the recent photo of her on crappy old imdb and it looks as though she's had a flamin' nose job. Curses. WHY?!. When are women gonna learn that the things that make them look different are oftentimes their most appealing features?. 

For example, I used to think Ashlee Simpson looked kinda cool with her crooked nose and dark hair. Then she 'fixed' the nose and bleached her hair, and now she looks just like everybody else. Me no h'understand.


----------



## panic in paradise

thats why i like the "older" actresses/models, they didnt have the option of plastic surgery, and would have probably thought you were insane mentioning anything like that.
~ lol ~
not so funny.

seeing jessica simpson on project runway was disturbing, she could hardly make any facial expressions.


----------



## tribal girl

^Hmmm, interesting point.

However, there's always been this 'ideal' notion of beauty within Hollywood. You only have to look at people like Judy Garland to realise this. I mean, she was put on uppers to lose weight and made to wear some kind of rings up her nose to expand her nostrils. Plastic surgery has just become an extension of that insanity of what's considered desirable and what isn't.

I think women (and men for that matter) should be given the right to chose cosmetic surgery if indeed that's what they want. On the odd occasion it actually works out OK for some people. But I just think a lot of these women buy into Hollywood's ideal 'skinny, blonde, pointy nosed sex bomb' type of crap. Blah, it's all far too boring for me. Too many women have made themselves far less appealing by going for this idea eg. Brittany Murphy, Thora Birch etc. What the hell's wrong with looking different?. 

On that note, some more Azura Skye. Pre-pointy nose:


----------



## panic in paradise

yeah on second thought, ive seen some if the "devices" they had back then, and...
back OT.
gurls
:D
sill watching the movie... frame by frame.









^
ahaha
yes, perfect!


----------



## tribal girl

I'm just gonna go back to what I was rambling on about earlier for a sec, as I was just reading something on a site about Azura Skye and it reminded me of a quote made by Janeane Garofalo. 



			
				360reports.com said:
			
		

> Iris is supposed to be unattractive as part of the plot, yet she is played by Azura Skye, who is very (albeit unconventionally) pretty.



I can kinda see why some of these actresses do it. They get typecast as ugly,  fat or quirky again and again and I guess it gets pretty disheartening. It just really irks me that they feel almost forced to change themselves to get the work. 



			
				Janeane Garofalo said:
			
		

> “No, I didn’t say actresses don’t need to lose weight. Obviously, they shouldn’t have to. I still stand behind that. They shouldn’t have to, but I sold out. Total sellout, lost weight. Quitting drinking does contribute to that because apparently I was drinking about 22 pounds of vodka. But yeah, I fucking sold out. That is absolutely a fact. I was heavier and it really gets you almost nowhere, you realize quickly. I mean, I got very lucky in the nineties. Very lucky. But I was usually cast as a person wherein they’re so unattractive, that it defines them. And you get sick of it after a while, and then you realize that it’s just easier. And you don’t even have to be really heavy to be characterized as an overweight actor. So yeah, I sold out, lost weight.”



Again, pissed off. She was far from fat or ugly. 

Now, whilst Azura doesn't look _bad_, reshaping her nose has totally taken something away from her attractiveness. Well, I suppose it's all subjective and a pretty pointless rant. But I've always felt individualism should be celebrated, not wiped out. I liked old her nose. 





Anyway. 

*Fairuza Balk:*


----------



## ocean

tribal girl said:


> ^Hmmm, interesting point.
> 
> However, there's always been this 'ideal' notion of beauty within Hollywood. You only have to look at people like Judy Garland to realise this. I mean, she was put on uppers to lose weight and made to wear some kind of rings up her nose to expand her nostrils. Plastic surgery has just become an extension of that insanity of what's considered desirable and what isn't.
> 
> I think women (and men for that matter) should be given the right to chose cosmetic surgery if indeed that's what they want. On the odd occasion it actually works out OK for some people. But I just think a lot of these women buy into Hollywood's ideal 'skinny, blonde, pointy nosed sex bomb' type of crap. Blah, it's all far too boring for me. Too many women have made themselves far less appealing by going for this idea eg. Brittany Murphy, Thora Birch etc. What the hell's wrong with looking different?.



Wow? I had no idea they would make Judy Garland wear rings in her nose!!! That 
is freaky!!!! 
I think there is something similar between ScarJo and Anna Karina? Maybe the shape of their faces? The noses? (Though I have seen comparison photos of Scarlett Johansonn's nose and it kinda looks like she had work done- subtle, like Angelina Jolie, but it sure looks like it.......

And PiP- Jessica Simpson, I think she has had botox but no surgery. Plus now she is on this natural thing....so it may just have been her natural face that looked like that- or that hideous dress that limited her facial movements!


Edit: 
Speaking of plastic Surgery/Botox- Here is an incredibly beautiful woman who is doing too much I think-










Helena Bonham Carter- A natural beauty


----------



## Warm'nFuzzy

mariacallas said:


> Kirsten Dunst. She's the only actress among her peers who i respect and love watching. She's a smart blonde with tons of character...now THATS sexy.



^this this this! I loooove kirsten dunst because of that exact reason. plus shes the kinda girl thats cute like a teddy bear lmao.


----------



## ocean

Helena Bonham Carter-








Keira Knightley-




Sofia Vergara-


----------



## Asclepius

Beatrice Dalle




Charlotte Rampling




Paulina Poriskova(more a model, but she did Dabble)








Lisa Bonnet




Sophia Loren


----------



## panic in paradise

ocean said:


> KeiraKeira Knightley-


dayum -
this picture has got me thinking really hard for some reason.

Edit: ohhh its the Louboutin spikes.


----------



## axl blaze

ocean said:


>



oh my!


----------



## lostNfound

The French Halle Berry, Sonya Rolland.


----------



## kkgb1035

queen la queefa


----------



## Kenickie

panic in paradise said:


> dayum -
> this picture has got me thinking really hard for some reason.
> 
> Edit: ohhh its the Louboutin spikes.



ocean, your man knows Louboutin!? jesus girl, you got yourself a good one! %)

i've got a soft spot in my heart for young aries actresses, and my friend Lauren says that this one is a real sweetheart and doesn't try and hog all the stage time in acting class:






although it seems like she might be the type to quit acting, I don't know if she was really into it and she was in such a huge project, and now that it's over, she might just finish up at Brown and go do something else instead of acting.






her new haircut is adorable


----------



## HoneyRoastedPeanut




----------



## melange

too many to name just one

monica keena is pretty fucking godamn hot


----------



## SideOrderOfOpiates

When I was involuntarily sent to rehab at age 17, they forced us to watch 28 Days. When Azura Skye appeared on a giant television screen—I was suddenly no longer forced!


----------



## tribal girl

^Huh, whaddya know. Someone else who gets it.  

You know, I think I've only seen the end of that film. Does she end up killing herself?. I remember her being a cutter, and Sandra Bullock finding her slicing up her leg in the bathroom. Then she asks if it hurts and she says, "no, it feels better". Or something like that. 

Hang on...Azura Skye reel thingy on youtube includes that scene (it's at 6:31).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rguPTLqdKss

God, I  her voice too.


----------



## Skyie

Kenickie said:


> beats jessica biel



awee you see her nippies lol


----------



## Skyie

Now these are some ladies to deal with right here


----------



## tribal girl

^^Not as much as this pic. 


*NSFW*:


----------



## OhMyGosh

Nurgül Yesilçay:


----------



## crazykidck69

BA said:


> How could I forget my all-time favorite!!
> 
> *Shannon Elizabeth*
> 
> Mmm...



Meyna Suvari is a hot il bitch


----------



## HoneyRoastedPeanut

Nice pics Skyie, but I'm not sure Vida Guerra counts as an "actress" lol


----------



## Asclepius

*Joan Chen*


----------



## Skyie




----------



## tribal girl

I've taken a liking to Marion Cotillard of late.














There's something about her eyes.


----------



## HoneyRoastedPeanut

*Skyie*, wtf man? This thread is for actresses not models and such, there is a thread for random hot girl pics in the Lounge.


----------



## HoneyRoastedPeanut

Gotta give it up for Charisma Carpenter in her heyday:


----------



## HoneyRoastedPeanut

Also, Kelli Garner:


----------



## tribal girl

^Nice.


----------



## AfterGlow

tribal girl said:


> I've taken a liking to Marion Cotillard of late.
> 
> There's something about her eyes.



I think you and I share the same taste in women!


----------



## tm1210 mk2

Emma Stone's doing it for me at the moment


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

HoneyRoastedPeanut said:


> Kelli Garner


my goodness. alien eyes and giant, puffy lips are always so sexy. unfortunately, netflix doesn't think i'll really like anything she's in.


----------



## HoneyRoastedPeanut

She was good in Lars and the Real Girl, though in a small role. I first saw her in Man of the House, playing a stereotypical bimbo. I still want to see Thumbsucker, if only for her and the soundtrack by the Polyphonic Spree.


----------



## Tolstoy'sMyHomeboy

i'm a sucker for eyes...

charlize theron





mila kunis





amber heard





cameron diaz





kristen bell


----------



## Skyie

Maggie Lawson - Juliet O Hara on Psych is smoking hot 













Jessica Alba


----------



## Skyie

HoneyRoastedPeanut said:


> Also, Kelli Garner:




amen amen


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

Tolstoy'sMyHomeboy said:


> mila kunis


she is so cute; it makes my insides hurt. i'm excited to see her in Aronofsky's _Black Swan_.


----------



## tribal girl

Right now my top three are Marion Cotillard:









Zooey Deschanel:





and Amanda Seyfried:


----------



## Max Power

^ wow, didn't recognize zooey in that pic.


*goes off to listen to Home by S&H*


----------



## Personal Freedom

Very nice...


----------



## mareseatoats

Rachel Shelley tends to be very purr-ty.


----------



## black53

kristen bell


----------



## JoeTheStoner

bravo to whoever bumped this damn near 3 old thread

lots of incredibly beautiful bollywood actresses, like sonam kapoor, daughter of anil kapoor. you'd probably know him from slumdog millionaire.






* damn she is 5'10 too


----------



## 23536

Two Ukranians from Magic City:

Elena Satine:






Olga Kurylenko:


----------



## 23536

Another Soviet actress:



> Annet Mahendru (born August 21, 1989) is an actress best known for her starring role as Nina in the 2013 TV series The Americans. She was promoted to a series regular for the second season. Mahendru was born to a Russian mother and Hindu Indian father in Afghanistan. She is fluent in German, Russian, and English, and also speaks French, Persian, and Hindi.


----------



## 23536

Name sounds Soviet:






(Dollhouse is really good)


----------



## Bardeaux

Penelope Cruz ages like a fine wine. 






As will Emmy Rossum


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## cowboyjim

Kate Winslet
Blake Lively
Jennifer Tilly
Megumi Kagurazaka

Especially this last one, check it


----------



## Gormur

Kristanna Loken


----------



## nznity

a tie between margot robbie and jennifer lawrence... jesus it'd be a dream to have a 3some with em' AHHHHH


----------



## nznity

-=ReD-hAzE=- said:


> Adriana Lima
> Jaime Pressly
> Tara Reid
> Mila Jovanovich
> Rachael Leigh Cook
> Anna Faris
> Natalie Portman
> Julia Stiles
> Alicia Witt
> Heather Graham
> Katherine Heigl
> Mia Kirshner
> Chyler Leigh
> Brittany Murphy
> Claire Forlani


TARA FUCKING REID....OMG....


----------



## supersonic89

Currently I'm hooked on Eiza Gonzalez 









Also: Lili Reinhart, Emilia Clarke, Hannah Quinlivan, Felicity Jones, Naomi Scott. 
Honorable mentions: Natalie Portman, Anne Hathaway, Zoey Deutch, Lily Collins, Lily James, Jessica Chastain and Jane Levy.


----------



## Gormur

Cameryn Zupon (left)


----------

